# Losing hope this early



## medcoder9 (Jan 24, 2011)

I was one of those who while I was still studying for medical coding course online has read thousands of complaints from CPC-As and even shockingly enough CPCs with 10 year experience having difficulty finding a job. I told myself, that won't happen to me. Fast forward to now - yes, I praise God for helping me start my new year with a bang as i planned which is to finish my medical coding course AND be CPC-A certified by the end of 2010. 

I am still looking for that elusive job. An opportunity that keeps avoiding me just because I have no experience in the field. It really frustrates me. I have the skills, the knowledge, the capability to do THE job. All I need is a chance. This present economic situation is I know the most to blame. I just really hope  starting my new year with a bang will not go to waste.


----------



## aimie (Jan 24, 2011)

*resume*

get a good resume writer it makes difference. PM and I can give you name aimie


----------



## ithomas14 (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree with you. Hope the economy turns around soon, so we can all be in a better position. Keep plugging away. It is a great feeling of accomplishment. Best of luck to you.


----------



## d_code (Jan 25, 2011)

I am with u medcoder9: I have spent a lot of time and money to learn the coding business and because I have a CPC-A no doctor's office wants to take the time to look at what I have to offer; how r we supposed to get experience if no one will hire us? This is an expensive field, will not be able to renew membership if no one hires me and it will be all for nothing! VERY FRUSTRATING! The doctors are missing out on some very good coders because it takes a lot of discipline and time & money to learn/become a coder.


----------



## NAYDAIRIS (Jan 26, 2011)

*Dont loose hope please!*

It's very frustrating, and I understand. I have over ten years of experience in the medical field working with hospitals, doctors and specialists, and I can still get a full time job.  My last job was with a big insurance company that outsourced my job to India.  19 claim processors were fired, I was one of them.  At least I can collect Unemployment, and work part time for a health medical center,  it's not much, but it's something.   Outsourcing is another barrier that we have.  

Please don't loose hope, like you indicated, you are CAPABLE of doing the job, because you have the skills necessary to accomplish the job.  Wish me luck, I am scheduled to take my CPC-H examination next Monday.  Bye.


----------

